# 1 AUS Dollar = 57 Indian Rupee



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

It is so real that 1 dollar now is 57 Rupee. 
When the dollar was 32 Rupee, a lot of students entered AUS for education and now in the recent past years, as the dollar value increasing lot of students stopped applying for the courses. Hence more part time jobs for the immigrants who already got visa. 

So Is the increasing dollar value a good thing for those already who got the visa or a bad news?


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

In my opinion there are different perspectives to answer to this.

First and very straight one is that if you are moving forever, as most of the students think to, the rate of rupee wont concern them...if u r coming back to India then only it matters.

Even if the AUD increased from 32 to 57 it doesn't mean that you can buy 57/32 times more now. In India also the things have gone costlier by larger factor. Also salaries have gone up, so more people go abroad when $ is at 57 comapred to when $ is at 32 !

Even gold has gone up many-2 times more, but still people buy. So, worrying or getting happy with it is one time issue and that is when you are moving there.

Some may say that higher $ is good for them as they can get more money when remitting to India.....but I dont think it will be that much important. We migrate for better living and other experiences. If I get a job in Australia, I will think how much $ can buy me things. 

For students and business person it could be an issue who get effected by differntial rates...but not for a long term migrant.

Regards,
kb1983.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

SG it does not make a difference, it did not shoot from 32 to 57 in one day, it was a gradual change, when i applied for the visa in 2008, the rate was 42, 32 was a couple of years before that and yes askb mentioned, things are not cheap in India either unless you buy cheaper brands or hop from places like big bazaar etc, which we never did. a pair of jeans for me came for 3000 INR in India and here also i pay more or less the same, i just got a pair of jeans for $80. considering the $$ and Rupee difference, I dont think it is a big change for me atleast but you do get a levis here for 25$ and in India also a decent Levis jeans would cost atleast 1500 INR if not more..

and when omeone has to come, he will, the student number from other countries has dropped slightly because of strict PR rules by DIAC, it has nothing to do with the exchange rate.


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> SG it does not make a difference, it did not shoot from 32 to 57 in one day, it was a gradual change, when i applied for the visa in 2008, the rate was 42, 32 was a couple of years before that and yes askb mentioned, things are not cheap in India either unless you buy cheaper brands or hop from places like big bazaar etc, which we never did. a pair of jeans for me came for 3000 INR in India and here also i pay more or less the same, i just got a pair of jeans for $80. considering the $$ and Rupee difference, I dont think it is a big change for me atleast but you do get a levis here for 25$ and in India also a decent Levis jeans would cost atleast 1500 INR if not more..
> 
> and when omeone has to come, he will, the student number from other countries has dropped slightly because of strict PR rules by DIAC, it has nothing to do with the exchange rate.


Agree with what Anj and kb as mentioned by them india is getting costly day by day and it does not make much of a difference especially for branded and quality goods e.g. branded perfumes and cosmetics (L'oreal, Revlon, Ralph Lauren) you buy in India or here cost wise even after considering exchange rate there is not much difference.
For that matter even RE in India has become so expensive (and still increasing) that even if AUD is 57INR it has no significant impact as over RE prices in India is growing at a much faster pace.


----------



## RSR410 (Jun 3, 2012)

mpp said:


> Agree with what Anj and kb as mentioned by them india is getting costly day by day and it does not make much of a difference especially for branded and quality goods e.g. branded perfumes and cosmetics (L'oreal, Revlon, Ralph Lauren) you buy in India or here cost wise even after considering exchange rate there is not much difference.
> For that matter even RE in India has become so expensive (and still increasing) that even if AUD is 57INR it has no significant impact as over RE prices in India is growing at a much faster pace.


Yes.It's very true in terms of buying anything from India but when we think in terms of savings(After converting $ into INR),repaying any loans then this $ increase will help.


----------

